# AC vs thermostat



## Gregorio (Dec 20, 2008)

I wonder if this has anything to do with thermostat .I know for sure my thermostat is open all the time and it should be replaced but is that has anything to do with AC ? My AC was working last summer and this spring my thermostat went bad …now AC won’t work .Please advice.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You should replace the thermostat, but I highly doubt that it has anything to do with your AC not working.


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

the AC clutch not engaging? fans not kicking on? fans and clutch both work but no cold air?


----------



## Gregorio (Dec 20, 2008)

AC clutch not engaging ..fans are fine


----------



## Gregorio (Dec 20, 2008)

ok ..look like my system didn't have any freon ..i have 10 psi on low side and compressor didn't work at all - ac was blowing hot air 
now - I have recharged my system with two cans on 134a and have about 45 psi on low side but ac is working no ...not really cold but cold enough ..as per some other posts i should have 50 -60 psi so looks like another can is needed.
Does anyone used that many cans ? i thought one can should be enough .


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

As far as system capacity, I would need to know year and engine. Second, if the freon was low, there is a leak and the new freon you are putting into the system will eventually leak out, as well. A dye should be added and the system checked for leaks before you do anything more. Next, "...should have 50-60 psi..." is an open-ended remark. Are we talking about low side while running or static pressure? Static pressure is usually around 70-80 psi, or close to ambient temperature. With the system operating, low side pressure usually runs around 35-45 PSI on a R-134a system and the high side can vary greatly depending on ambient temperature, cabin temperature and humidity. You really need to see the pressures on both sides and take into consideration the environment the system is operating in to properly evaluate the system performance. Also, if the system leaked down, there is a possibility of air and moisture in the system, which will affect system performanceand potentially damage if left in the system over time.


----------



## Gregorio (Dec 20, 2008)

thx smj999smj ..that's lots of good info .
As for the pressure ..i don't have any special tools -all i used was gauge that came with r134a can .So i only know the low side psi. I did purchased a can of r134a which also includes leak stoppage ,oil and dye ...hopefully it will find the leak


----------



## GreenEyedAngel (Aug 22, 2008)

Would love to know what the end result was - living in FL w/my '97 200SX SE, haven't had any issues w/my AC (other than the notorious fan speed issue - easy fix). She's at 606+K and still blows wonderfully cold. The only note is that the GA16DE is an underpowered engine - on rapid acceleration attempts, it will blow warmer air as it transfers power away from the compressor (mine did this from the day I got her at 16 miles). Once back at consistent speed, can get almost too cold (on long highway drives, she can put the cabin temp down to 75 if let at full cold).


----------

